# Bayer's Sparkling Beverages bottled in Akron OH



## NickRummy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, very cool website. Overwhelming amount of information too! 

 I know I'm on the light side of information needed but I'm at work and only have a few photos on my phone. I'll post more information when I get home.

 We recently had access to land that has been covered with water for probably 100 years so the last couple days we've been taking walks and doing some digging. I'll probably have a few posts I'll be putting up.

 Here's the first one I'm trying to read up on. I don't have any sizes or a photo of the top of the bottle. I'm kicking myself now after reading through all the other posts with the questions people ask.

 Anyways, I'll let the photos speak for themselves. Thanks in advance for any info! 







 Back side - glad they sterilized before bottling! haha


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 19, 2013)

Is this bottle from where they are tearing out the dams in Cuyahoga Falls?  If it is, there should be some interesting stuff show up.  Sure hope they don't start dredging it right away.

 Scott


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 25, 2013)

IT'S LISTED HERE..    http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedb.htm


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome to the site, you'll learn alot here if you decide to stick around.... Jim

 Your Bayer's is a decent ACL if you're looking to sell it, here's how the last one on Ebay did * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bayers-Sparkling-Beverages-Bottle-7oz-/111094593667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ddc0f883&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 * 

 They were made by the Peoples Bottling Company and here's the actual label set-up page for a style from 1952...


----------



## reach44 (Aug 25, 2013)

I may be interested in trading for this.  If you decide to get ride of it.


----------

